# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  اتفاقية الجنسية

## هيثم الفقى

اتفاقية الجنسية

العربي

1
يعتبر عربياً في احكام هذه الاتفاقية كل من ينتمي بجنسيته الى الدول العربية الاعضاء .

تكتسب المراة العربية جنسية زوجها

2
تكتسب المراة العربية بالزواج جنسية زوجها العربي وتسقط عنها به جنسيتها السابقة ما لم تطلب الزوجة الاحتفاظ بجنسيتها في عقد الزواج او باعلان لاحق خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ عقد الزواج . واذا سحبت حكومة دولة الزوج جنسيتها الجديدة وفقاً لقوانينها تسترد جنسيتها السابقة اما اذا كان الزوج ليست له اية جنسية فلا تسقط عن المراة العربية بزواجها منه جنسيتها السابقة .

استرداد المراة العربية لجنسيتها

3
يحق للمراة العربية عند انتهاء الزوجية ان تعود الى بلدها الاصلي لتقيم فيه كما يحق لها عند الاقامة ان تسترد جنسيتها السابقة اذا طلبت ذلك وتفقد في هذه الحالة الجنسية التي اكتسبتها بالزواج . على انه يصح في هذا الشان ان تعفى من شرط الاقامة في بلدها الاصلي بموافقة حكومة هذا البلد .

الاولاد القصر

4
يتبع الاولاد القصر الجنسية التي كسبها والدهم على انه يسوغ لمن ولد منهم قبل كسب هذه الجنسية الجديدة ان يسترد جنسية والده الاصلية خلال السنة الاولى من اتمام الثامنة عشرة ميلادية .

اللقيط

5
يكتسب اللقيط جنسية البلد الذي ولد فيه ويعتبر مولوداً في البلد الذي وجد فيه حتى ثبوت العكس ومن ولد لام عربية في بلد عربي ولم تثبت نسبته الى ابيه قانوناً فيعتبر تابعاً لجنسية امه . اما اذا ثبتت نسبته قانوناً الى ابيه العربي ولم يكن قد اتم الثامنة عشرة الميلادية فيتبع جنسية ابيه وتزول عنه حينئذ جنسيته السابقة .

التجنس بجنسية عربية اخرى

6
لا يقبل تجنس احد رعايا دول الجامعة العربية بجنسية دولة اخرى من دول الجامعة الا بموافقة حكومته وتزول عنه جنسيته السابقة بعد اكتسابه الجنسية الجديدة .

العربي المولود في غير بلده

7
لكل عربي ولد في غير بلده من بلاد دول الجامعة العربية حق اختيار جنسية البلد الذي ولد فيه خلال السنة الاولى من تاريخ اتمامه الثامنة عشرة الميلادية متى وافقت على ذلك حكومتا البلدين وتسقط عنه في حالة اكتسابه هذه الجنسية جنسيته السابقة .

من يحمل اكثر من جنسية عربية

8
لكل من له اكثر من جنسية من جنسيات دول الجامعة العربية الحق في اختيار احداهما خلال سنتين من تاريخ نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية فاذا انقضت السنتان دون وقوع هذا الاختيار فيعتبر انه اختار الجنسية الاحدث تاريخاً واذا اتخذ تاريخ اكتسابه اكثر من جنسية فيعتبر مختاراً لجنسية البلد المقيم فيه عادة وتسقط عنه حينئذ ما عداها من جنسيات .

منح الجنسية لاحد رعايا دولة عربية

9
كل قرار تتخذه احدى حكومات دول الجامعة العربية بمنح جنسيتها لاحد رعايا دولة عربية او باسقاطها عنه يبلغ القرار في مدى ستة شهور للحكومة صاحبة الشان .

التصديق

10
يصدق على هذه الاتفاقية من الدول الموقعة طبقاً لنظمها الدستورية في اقرب وقت ممكن وتودع وثائق التصديق لدى الامانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية التي تعد محضراً بايداع وثيقة تصديق كل دولة وتبلغه الدول المتعاقدة الاخرى .

العمل بالاتفاقية

11
يعمل بهذه الاتفاقية بعد شهرين من ايداع وثائق التصديق عليها من ثلاث دول وتسري في شان كل من الدول الاخرى بعد شهرين من ايداع وثيقة تصديقها او انضمامها .

الانضمام

12
يجوز لدول الجامعة غير الموقعة على هذه الاتفاقية ان تنضم اليها باعلان يرسل منها الى الامين العام لجامعة الدول العربية الذي يبلغ انضمامها الى الدول الموقعة .

الانسحاب

13
لكل من الدول المرتبطة بهذه الاتفاقية ان تنسحب منها وذلك باعلان ترسله الى الامين العام لجامعة الدول العربية ويعتبر الانسحاب واقعاً بعد مضي ستة اشهر من تاريخ ارسال الاعلان به . واثباتاً لما تقدم قد وقع المندوبون المفوضون المبينة اسماؤهم بعد هذه الاتفاقية نيابة عن حكوماتهم وباسمها . عملت بالقاهرة في الاثنين من شعبان سنة 1373 الموافق الخامس من ابريل 1954 من اصل واحد يحفظ بالامانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية وتسلم صورة مطابقة للاصل لكل دولة من الدول المرتبطة بها .

----------

